# I need a hug



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

I am a huge physical touch person. I love being touched, hugged, massaged, held. It's all good. I have none of that and I feel like I am going to die if I am not held soon. I'm seriously thinking that, despite being married, I need a boyfriend. My husband treats me like a room mate and avoids physical contact. I am talking side stepping me in the hallway to avoid touching me. Earlier his arm brushed mine and it was like feeling the sun hit your face. It was then that I realized just how straved for affection I am.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a huge physical touch person. I love being touched, hugged, massaged, held. It's all good. I have none of that and I feel like I am going to die if I am not held soon. I'm seriously thinking that, despite being married, I need a boyfriend. My husband treats me like a room mate and avoids physical contact. I am talking side stepping me in the hallway to avoid touching me. Earlier his arm brushed mine and it was like feeling the sun hit your face. It was then that I realized just how straved for affection I am.


I am sorry to hear that. Maybe you should talk to your husband and try to tell him how you feel. Don't worry, there is love out there for everyone, even though some people have not felt it yet.
Hang in there
-Zach


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a huge physical touch person. I love being touched, hugged, massaged, held. It's all good. I have none of that and I feel like I am going to die if I am not held soon. I'm seriously thinking that, despite being married, I need a boyfriend. My husband treats me like a room mate and avoids physical contact. I am talking side stepping me in the hallway to avoid touching me. Earlier his arm brushed mine and it was like feeling the sun hit your face. It was then that I realized just how straved for affection I am.


Aww...sending big hugs your way *HUGZ*







I seriously think this whole community needs to have a big bear hug haha. How cool would that be? Although, I must admit, it would be a verryyy huge circle of people


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> Aww...sending big hugs your way *HUGZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea ha


----------



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a huge physical touch person. I love being touched, hugged, massaged, held. It's all good. I have none of that and I feel like I am going to die if I am not held soon. I'm seriously thinking that, despite being married, I need a boyfriend. My husband treats me like a room mate and avoids physical contact. I am talking side stepping me in the hallway to avoid touching me. Earlier his arm brushed mine and it was like feeling the sun hit your face. It was then that I realized just how straved for affection I am.


I can definitely understand your pain. I, too, am married and thought that by being married I would always have someone to 'cuddle' with. But my husband is similar, in that he is 'anti-cuddling'. No touch, no nothing. It's isolating and hurtful. When I ask to get close he complains and says its just not his thing. Yeah, we have found ourselves in the same 'roommate' relationship. I'm trying to figure out a way to change that.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I am sorry. I feel your anguish, tinyfairypeople.
I know what it feels like to have touch hunger go unsatisfied for a long time.
If I could, I would send hugs for you.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

*hugs TFP*


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Thank you


=) np, bedtime now though...6AM


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Xerei said:


> =) np, bedtime now though...6AM


If you are sleeping all day, be sure to take vitamin d suppliments. Sunlight is a major factor in depression.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tinyfairypeople said:


> If you are sleeping all day, be sure to take vitamin d suppliments. Sunlight is a major factor in depression.


Yep, your right. I take vitamin d3 everyday 4000 iu.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> If you are sleeping all day, be sure to take vitamin d suppliments. Sunlight is a major factor in depression.


meeh no worries..I'm outside most of the time anyway...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww TFP I would love to give you a big hug right now. Just imagine that I am hugging you and you are hugging me, maybe if we do it at the same time we will teleport and end up in eachothers arms.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Aww TFP I would love to give you a big hug right now. Just imagine that I am hugging you and you are hugging me, maybe if we do it at the same time we will teleport and end up in eachothers arms.


Kenny, that seriously is the sweetest thing anyone has said to me in a long time. Thank you for that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Kenny, that seriously is the sweetest thing anyone has said to me in a long time. Thank you for that.


Well I do love you TFP, did you ever get your cortisol levels checked?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Well I do love you TFP, did you ever get your cortisol levels checked?


I love you too







No, I haven't. It's such a big pain in the butt to go in. My doctor is in another town and to go, I have to take my kids with me and it's this huge ordeal. I hate it.


----------



## Will2003 (Jun 7, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I am a huge physical touch person. I love being touched, hugged, massaged, held. It's all good. I have none of that and I feel like I am going to die if I am not held soon. I'm seriously thinking that, despite being married, I need a boyfriend. My husband treats me like a room mate and avoids physical contact. I am talking side stepping me in the hallway to avoid touching me. Earlier his arm brushed mine and it was like feeling the sun hit your face. It was then that I realized just how straved for affection I am.


there's serious communication problems between you and your hubby , talk to him and see what he says , u seem to be shy and reserved (correct me if i'm wrong) but don't be ! express yourself and see how it goes !

ps : i'm the last person to give advice about relationships but i try to help


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Will2003 said:


> there's serious communication problems between you and your hubby , talk to him and see what he says , u seem to be shy and reserved (correct me if i'm wrong) but don't be ! express yourself and see how it goes !
> 
> ps : i'm the last person to give advice about relationships but i try to help


I'm not shy and reserved at all. I have no problem making my opinion known. My husband and I are in the middle of a divorce because he is an abusive gaming addict. He doesn't give a crap about me, my needs or my feelings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm not shy and reserved at all. I have no problem making my opinion known. My husband and I are in the middle of a divorce because he is an abusive gaming addict. He doesn't give a crap about me, my needs or my feelings.


I can't imagine going through all that while having dp







.. hope everything works out for you


----------

